# Some of my MAC Collection =)



## StphVal (Jun 4, 2007)

I know it's broken


----------



## june19th (Jun 5, 2007)

Lovely collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What brush is 3rd from the right in the brush pic? Is it 228 or am I way off?


----------



## hoemygosh (Jun 5, 2007)

this made me a lil hungry.
;D


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

Cool Collection


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 5, 2007)

absolutely stunning collection ... looooove the eyeshadows and how theyre neatly organized in a pan with matching paper


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

Gorgeous collection hon.


----------

